# HDRO Entdecker  (Crafting) Frage:



## CyclopGraz (15. März 2007)

Ich spiele seit gestern HDRO und zwar einen Jäger mit Handwerk 
Entdecker (DH: Schneider; Förster; Bergmann)

Um Lederstreifen oder Lederstücke herzustellen braucht man behandeltes leichtes Leder. Wenn man Tiere Jagt bekommt man nur leichtes Leder. 
Meine Frage nun: Wie komme ich an behandeltes Leder respektive wie behandle ich leichtes Leder damit ich es verarbeiten kann?

MFG Florian


----------



## Steamhammer (18. März 2007)

CyclopGraz am 15.03.2007 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele seit gestern HDRO und zwar einen Jäger mit Handwerk
> Entdecker (DH: Schneider; Förster; Bergmann)
> 
> Um Lederstreifen oder Lederstücke herzustellen braucht man behandeltes leichtes Leder. Wenn man Tiere Jagt bekommt man nur leichtes Leder.
> ...


HIHI....bin Schmied und habe das gleiche Problem...wenn du "leichtes behandeltes Fell" brauchst kannst du´s im Auktionshaus(Fürsprecher) ersteigern...welcher Beruf das Zeugs jetz Crafted weiss ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## outlawx (18. März 2007)

CyclopGraz am 15.03.2007 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele seit gestern HDRO und zwar einen Jäger mit Handwerk
> Entdecker (DH: Schneider; Förster; Bergmann)
> 
> Um Lederstreifen oder Lederstücke herzustellen braucht man behandeltes leichtes Leder. Wenn man Tiere Jagt bekommt man nur leichtes Leder.
> ...



evtl. hilft das weiter: http://forum.hdro.de/thread.php?threadid=1714
ganz unten steht der Entdecker mit seinen 3 Berufen.

wenn ich das richtig verstehe kannst du das alles selbst herstellen und zwar so: Du bist "Förster - Lehrling" und kannst damit aus "2 leichten Fellen"  "1 behandeltes leichtes Fell" erstellen. Dann bist du noch "Schneider" und kannst somit aus "2 behandelten leichten Fellen" "1 Lederstück oder Lederriemen" herstellen. Du kannst das also selbst craften indem du deine beiden Berufe kombiniert nutzt.


----------

